# Thanksgiving



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

What is everyone doing? I'm headed to Waco, about four hours north of me to have it with my wife's family.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

I really don't know what I am doing. The kids expressed interest with coming over, so it looks like I'll be cooking. Now I need to decide whether it will be prime rib or bird.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

We are having thanksgiving at our house this year. the entire family is coming over. Screaming kids. Screaming in laws. I'm going to try and hide in the barn, maybe work on my pulling tractor


----------



## hannahlou1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

Our new aunt with 5 kids who just married into the family is coming over! We will be cookin a long Time with her and the rest of the family ! The more the marrier I spose though!


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

What's the most amount of people anyone has had over? 

My wife's family had 50+ sign in one year. They put out a book for everyone to sign when they come over.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

We are having 18 this year. Never had more than 10 before. Family moved closer so now we're going to be covered up in people.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I envy you. I wish I had family closer.


----------

